# Impossibilité d'installation de Xcode 4.2.1 sous Lion



## Gérald291 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour, ayant fait l'acquisition de Xcode 4.2.1 par l'Appstore, et après maintes installations/désinstallation, impossible d'aller au de la de 49%. J'ai l'indication suivante :

2012-02-13 15:26:42.376 Install Xcode[1481:1c07] CLI installer : installerHASE:Cleaning up
2012-02-13 15:26:43.649 Install Xcode[1481:1c07] CLI installer : installer:%49.000000
2012-02-13 15:26:43.653 Install Xcode[1481:1c07] CLI installer : installer: The upgrade failed (The Installer encountered an error that caused the installation to fail. Contact the software manufacturer for assistance.

Est ce quelqu'un a trouver le moyen d'installer cette appli ?


----------



## ntx (13 Février 2012)

Gérald291 a dit:


> Est ce quelqu'un a trouver le moyen d'installer cette appli ?


Oui les millions de développeurs qui l'utilise  Le problème rencontré vient de ta configuration, l'installation de Lion fonctionne très bien. 

Donc vérifie ton OS, notamment essaie de faire une remise en forme des autorisations.


----------



## tatouille (15 Février 2012)

ca sent la machine porno ca


----------



## Gérald291 (15 Février 2012)

Ca y est j'ai réussi, l'installation mais en lançant manuellement chaque package, il y en avait encore un qui bloquait.
A la fin j'ai fait une installation complète qui a fonctionnée.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

